# This ain't no 3 minute egg



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well everyone, after verbal lessons and links to video clips on turning eggs from fellow members and ear-bashings from Pete (Chippypah) and glenmore to get off my butt and resume normal service in my shed, I finally last evening promised that today, irrespective of how much pain I was in, I would make a first attempt at egg turning. Well today arrived and I didn't feel too good this morning but was much better in the afternoon so here is the result of 1.5 hours of very pleasant endeavor. I'm aware that in one video clip the expert literally made a three minute egg, I'm sure given time and your continued support, I will improve.
By the way, I was so engrossed in what I was doing that I don't recall experiencing any Pain from my continuing dose of shingles.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Great job Harry that is what a shop should look like the ( used look)  Told you would forget the pain once when you got to doing something in the shop I know I'm the same way.. Really nice photo shoot by the way.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Harry what can I say, except that you have made one fine egg there.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Harry, that's eggzactly what I'm talking about! 
Glad to see you back in the shop again. Just one question tho.... What tool(s)
did you use to make this work of art?


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Great job, Harry. Looks just like an egg is supposed to look. Imagine the poor hen trying to hatch that!! ha ha ha.

Neal


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

After the good Dr shared his cayenne pepper remedy for curing your shingles perhaps you should send this to him as a hemorrhoid cure? Sit on it Dave!

P.S. I told you it wouldn't be a problem, nice job!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Harry, you haven't lost your touch bud. I have tried that a couple times and mine never looked that good! Actually I was trying a footed egg box and botched two of them. Nice job Harry!

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks fellers, I really did enjoy being back in the shed, even for that short time. It's nice to hear again from George and Corey. I used a 1 1/4" gouge to start then went to a 1/2" gouge then a 3/8" gouge, cleaned up with a 1/2" skew, (the first time with a skew that I haven't dug in) finally parted with a 3/32" parting tool.
What in the world is a footed egg box?
Following this post is the conclusion of my thread.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*A substantial breakfast*

Well guys and gals, apart from the egg being a bit too hard, I really enjoyed my breakfast today.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Now that you have mastered the hard egg Harry, would you call all those shavings on the floor in pic 5 "scrambled" eggs?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nah, I placed the shavings there to illustrate what it would have looked like had I dropped that egg.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Glad you are feeling better Harry..a bit of sawdust cures everything!
That's a nice egg, with a handle on it you would have a neat sock darner.
Next project--make a hollow one?
Keep getting better.
Mo.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice looking breakfast, but sounds like Marlene over boiled it hehehe
Cheers
Pete


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job on the Egg Harry

But I just don't get it.. why....you would spend that time to make one..

You can't put flowers in it, or use it for a pencil holder,,you can't bowl with it..  it will fall over if you put it on a shelf..... and roll away.... 


But I'm sure you will come back and tell me why you made it... 

===========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Pete, I have given Marlene instructions as to how long such an egg needs to be boiled.

Mo., a long time ago I told Marlene that I had a hole in one of my socks, meaning "would you please darn it darling", on a forum like this I can't repeat what she said!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hard to eat but a lot of fiber. Your dentist will love you just for biting into.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

My goodness Harry,

You're such an egghead.....love the egg....bit bigger than our little tiny stunted hens in Canada.....

Watch out for splinters though.

Ed......


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Watch out for splinters though."

Now you tell me!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Nice job on the Egg Harry
> 
> But I just don't get it.. why....you would spend that time to make one..
> 
> ...


Bj you are mistaken you can make them big enough for a salt and pepper shaker, tooth pick holder. Some people are egg collectors and pay a hefty some especially when you put some gold or silver onto them after finishing. Go to pen state industries they have all the accesserories to just do eggs so there is some popular uses for them.


----------



## jigger (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey Hary;
How about doing a scrambled egg????

really looks great harry
Jigger


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Harry
Excellent job Harry. Really a nice shape and really looks like an egg. Now you need to figure out how to hollow out the egg and glue back together without making scrambled eggs of it. Nice job harry, and get well. Mitch


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Even if I had the skills and tools to hollow it, it's made from really crummy pine that I know would never remain in one piece if the walls were reduced to even 1/4".


----------

